# Durham County Companion Show



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Saturday 16th july at hedley west farm, marley hill, ne16 5eq

entry fee £1 per class - entries accepted from 9.30am

judging starts 11am

pedigree classes ring 1 - 11am
handling/novelty classes ring 2 - 1pm
obedience classes ring 3 - 11am

in aid of the great north air ambulance


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Bump!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

This is tomorrow -anyone going?????

We are going and hoping the weather holds so we can enjoy Pimms o'clock whilst showing, lol!!


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

LOL drunk in charge of Rotties 

Weather not gona b great, we taking the 3 pups 4 the day out, will bring a bottle o Red


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Its fecking chuffing it down at the moment! 


Me thinks its a Barbour and Hunter wellies day! 

Will give a report of the day when we get back, lol!


----------

